# Bosch Bulldog Rotohammer -- how to use accessories?



## Gus (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the 6" piece? I have the same drill and a tapcon driving kit, which has 2 drill bits and a driver that slides over the drill bits so you dont have to change the tooling out.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

That BULLDOG IS A great tool. Congratulations and welcome to the forum.

Here are a few of the Bosch SDS accessories. Hopefully one is yours. A pic would be better. Let us know what you find out.

http://www.coastaltool.com/bosch/hammer_steel_sds.htm






Gus said:


> ....I have the same drill and a tapcon driving kit, which has 2 drill bits and a driver that slides over the drill bits so you dont have to change the tooling out.


I am in the dark as to how that works. Gus, can you explain or post a pic on how that works?
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Gus said:


> .......I have the same drill and a tapcon driving kit, which has 2 drill bits and a driver that slides over the drill bits so you dont have to change the tooling out.


 Gus, Is this it?

http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/466803
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Found it
Coastal Tool has the Bosch Anchor Drive Kit @ $35

The link shows a display packaging, but it includes the Canvas Storage Bag.

Looks like a great kit for anyone organizing to find the right size SDS bit, but best for anyone using a lot of Tapcons.


http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/466803
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

There are better Kit prices e.g.
http://www.amazon.com/BOSCH-HC2309-Anchor-Drive-Piece/dp/B000HE69TK
.


----------



## Gus (Dec 24, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> That BULLDOG IS A great tool. Congratulations and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here are a few of the Bosch SDS accessories. Hopefully one is yours. A pic would be better. Let us know what you find out.
> 
> ...


Yes that is the kit. Essentially you choose one of the two drill bits that is the correct size for the the tapcon you are using and drill your hole. Then you flip the drill to drill mode only, slide the sleeve over the bit (there is a hexed area at the base of the drill bit to engage the sleeve), insert the correct driver into the end of the sleeve and drive the tapcon in using the drill and not an additional driver and without ever having to remove the drill bit. I'm not sure I would buy the kit again, but it is handy because you only need one power tool to drive tapcons. It only works with tapcon like anchors. The drill bits are much better then those cheap bits that come with a pack of tapcons. I can attach a pic of the sleeve assembled on the drill if the expanation did not make sense.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Gus said:


> Yes that is the kit. ......... I can attach a pic of the sleeve assembled on the drill if the explanation did not make sense.


 Thanks Gus, but the pic of the Kit made it clear on how it works.

On reflection I don't think the kit has a lot of value for the design purpose. If I had a lot of tapcons to install using an SDS drill to make the holes, I think it would be easier to just drill the hole with a relatively bulky SDS drill then switch to a cordless 12 or 14.4V driver to install the tapcons.

For me The Kit would have more value as an accessory for an 18V cordless hammer drill. The SDS bit could just be chucked into the standard chuck and used to both drill the hole then slde on the driver sleeve.

The sliding action of the SDS bit would be lost, but the convenience of having on a job site, the right drill & driver in one handy organizer Kit would be more convenient for those occasional tapcons when you don't have an SDS drill available.
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

This kit can be used with both SDS and regular rotary style hammer drills. for the rotary hammer their is an adapter that holds the regular tanged style tapcon bits, with a hex on the outside so you can slide the sleeve over and drive the screws ( the adapter you will use in a regular chuck style drill is not pictured in this kit, so you probably need to buy seperate. it does come in most kits, but the SDS bits usually don't)

the design is simple, and very handy with either drilling system. You start with just the bit, ( or bit in the hex adapter for roto-hammers) drill your hole, then you slide the sleeve over the bit (sleeve is longer than bit) with the proper adapter for the head style of tapcon you are using. it's fast, easy, and you don't lose any of the drill preformance.


----------

